# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF v9.50 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*Release Date: January 22, 2013* *Firmware Version Required : 10.3.30*   *"Initial 2013 Update"*   *What's New?*  ** Infineon XG110 FBUS read HASH for LBF (Stand Alone)* ** Lumia eMMC Direct Now supports Newer WP_OS 7.8 Partition Direct Write (For QCOM Phones)* ** Added Vista/Win7/Win8 32/64-bit "Run-As-Admin" Manifest (No need to right-click exe)* ** Latest BB5 Flash Loaders Package 12.46.000.1*  ** Latest Nokia_Connectivity_Cable_Driver_7.1.101.0* ** Latest WinUSB 32/64 bit Drivers*  *What was Changed?*  ** Improved Booting Speed on XG110 FBUS Phones* ** Improved Application SKIN Handling*  *Other Stuff*  ** Complete Variant Listing for Lumia Win7 and Win8 Phones (as of Jan-22-2012)* ** Complete Product Listing in Nokia.ini (as of Jan-22-2012)*   *A Friendly Reminder*
##################################################  ##########################
## #
## YOU HAVE 1 MORE WEEK TO DOWNLOAD FLASH FILES VIA NAVIFIRM #
## #
##################################################  ##########################    *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*   *ATF Super CMLA Repair, Direct PM-308 v.9.40 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكور وجاري التحديث

----------


## khalifa

tankees you

----------

